# Woodworking Router Bits



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some New types of Woodworking Router Bits

http://www.klockit.com/products/sku-Woodworking_Router_Bits__sourcecode-1N423Z.html



http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-72__sku-Woodworking_Router_Bits.html

http://www.klockit.com/depts/NewProducts/dept-72__page-2.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know what the glass slotter costs but it looks like it would work pretty good for putting panels 1/8 inch panels in boxes. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

I forgot to put in the price list but it's in now 



Bj 




challagan said:


> I don't know what the glass slotter costs but it looks like it would work pretty good for putting panels 1/8 inch panels in boxes.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, at 20.00 I would buy that one. Very similar to the Gifkin made slot cutter made to grooves in a dry fit box that is taped up. And wouldn't have to send to Au for it. Only thing is it cuts a little deep for up to 3/8 stock. Wonder if there is a larger bearing for it!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Bearings are bearings ,it looks like it has lock ring under the bearing so it would not be a big deal to put a bigger bearing on it...  I'm sure you have one on one of your router bits that would fit... (1/4" shank) 

I have a full set from MLCS and many 5/8" OD and 3/4" (19mm) ones I play with all the time.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g3852
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/488

Bj 




challagan said:


> Thanks Bob, at 20.00 I would buy that one. Very similar to the Gifkin made slot cutter made to grooves in a dry fit box that is taped up. And wouldn't have to send to Au for it. Only thing is it cuts a little deep for up to 3/8 stock. Wonder if there is a larger bearing for it!
> 
> Corey


----------

